# What happened to this site?



## grampyskids (Jun 10, 2010)

I have always gone to this site for my smoking information. Now all I have found is "Someone has updated their whatever", or reviews of equipment. What happened to the commarderie. It is gone! We no longer know who is on chat. This has been my home for info and friendship. We have lost this! I really need a reason to keep coming here. Trust me, I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE TO FEEL THIS WAY!


----------



## eman (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey grampy,

 You can still find out whos on chat and you are seeing the latest actions by any member . yes it's a little different and it does take a little getting used to. But we have not lost anything .

 you weren't here for the great crash . Then WE LOST ALOT.

 Yes you may have to click once or twice more here to get where ya want to be but everything is still there and as much as i don't like change it's growing on me more every day.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 10, 2010)

eman said:


> Hey grampy,
> 
> You can still find out whos on chat and you are seeing the latest actions by any member . yes it's a little different and it does take a little getting used to. But we have not lost anything .
> 
> ...


Like all new things, you have to give it a chance before making any decisions. If you need help in navigating the forums, just let us know and someone will happily try to assist you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 10, 2010)

If you don't want to see the profile updates them turn them off.. same with product reviews and wikis. If the little blue dot is lit up beside each one then it is on, if not then it is off.

On my home page, I *only* see the threads and if feels just like what I was used to on the vBulletin site.

As far as chat, whose on chat is not on the forum YET but it will be soon. For not, you can save a bookmark to *Whose in Chat? *and it will show you exactly who is in the chatroom before you even go there.

So no, it doesn't look like the old site and everything is not exactly the same but it is far from being in disarray.

I understand that some will not like it.. I knew that when I got ready to make the change and I weighed the good and the bad and decided that some folks aren't going to like change no matter what and we should not let that hold the site back from being all it can be.

I am here to help all of you transition and learn how to get where you are going and make this the best experience on the internet. The mods and other admins are all here for the same purpose as well.

If something is not working right, let someone help you learn how to make it work right for you.

Let me know if you need further help with getting rid of those pesky profile updates.. they can be sent into oblivion with a simple click.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a picture showing what you need to do to change the forum feed. Notice that only the "threads" is lit up green. this means I am only seeing the threads. If I wanted to also see wikis, I could click on it and it would light up green. I would then see threads and wikis.


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 10, 2010)

Grampy, please let us know if you need help navigating the new site!  All the mods are here to help, and once you've figured out where all your favorites are, you might find that you like it.  All the same friends and all the same great info is still here.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2010)

Bill heres the link to chat

http://chat.smoking-meat.com/

Since you haven't been into the chat yet the first thing you will need to do is click on "Register" fill out the same name you use here and once done registering you can log in. After you do this the first time you can just go straight to "Login"

I'm actually in chat right now alone and if I can help with other aspects of navigating the site I'd be more than happy to


----------



## eman (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks jeff I wondered how to get rid of some of that stuff.


----------



## deltadude (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been away mostly, but have lurked since the 1st day of the change from VB to Huddler platform.  I have also read a lot of posts regarding sentiment on the recent change.  There is both good and bad aspects to the change, and like many who have spent years participating in different forums and are used to seeing typical forum structure, the change feels foreign.  However one thing I have learned in 2 years of participating on SMF,  Jeff is a first class guy, and wants his members to have a great SMF experience, and will work hard to make it happen.  I think the more one uses the new system familiarity will return, followed by that comfort feeling that this is home for our smoking meat e-fix.  Further I think SMF and the new platform will evolve to where ever the next level is in special interest forums and all SMF members will be the beneficiary of Jeff's fore site.


----------



## caveman (Jun 10, 2010)

I am not a long time member but a member just the same.  I concurr with everything Deltadude said, except for the lurking part.  I always lurk.  LOL!  No, not really.

But what he said.  +1


----------



## flash (Jun 10, 2010)

Real men don't chat


----------



## eman (Jun 11, 2010)

Lol @ flash,

 Man you don't know how much info / help we give out to folks on chat.

 The great thing about it is it's instantanious. if someone logs into chat and has a question we can give them help right away. no having to make a post and wait for a reply .

 i allways check the chat room if i have a question before i make a post.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jun 11, 2010)

I was a bit skeptic about the new set up... I haven't been a member for a long time by any means, but i do miss the old set up... Now that being said... I do like the new set up... I like it more and more each day... the more i mess around on the site, the more i like it... the site changed happened right as work & my outside life was picking up... by the time i got back on this was all a little scary to me LOL... but after a week or so of just messing around trying/learning to navigate the site i find that i do like it... Again i do miss the old set up, but this is deff a change for the better... we have to learn to grow with technology... sometimes change is good...


----------



## flash (Jun 11, 2010)

eman said:


> Lol @ flash,
> 
> Man you don't know how much info / help we give out to folks on chat.
> 
> ...


 Oh I know. I guess I am just to slow to follow 8 to 10 people all talking at the same time. I mean, how do you keep it straight>


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2010)

Flash said:


> Oh I know. I guess I am just to slow to follow 8 to 10 people all talking at the same time. I mean, how do you keep it straight>


Thats half the fun a bunch of people and several conversations at once it


----------



## sqwib (Jun 11, 2010)

What change
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I think the change was totally painless, the only thing that I have noticed is that when I right click on a typo it doesn't prompt the correct word but instead gives you the option to paste.

My favorite new feature is the ease of posting pics from the computer.

no complaints here.

Keep up the good work


----------



## flash (Jun 11, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Thats half the fun a bunch of people and several conversations at once it


Shoot, I can do that at every bar-b-que bash I throw.


----------



## stircrazy (Jun 11, 2010)

eman said:


> i allways check the chat room if i have a question before i make a post.


thats no good, when you do that several people who probably could benifit from the answer to your qyestions never see it.

Steve


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL... I think the one thing I miss the most from the old site was being able to hover your pointer over the acronyms and having it tell you what they meant. It took a little getting used to, but so far I like the new site.


----------



## eman (Jun 12, 2010)

stircrazy said:


> thats no good, when you do that several people who probably could benifit from the answer to your qyestions never see it.


Steve
 this is true , I guess i didn't explain far enough. I go to chat first if it is a question i need answered now. Which usually means i am in the middle of prep or smoke and run into a problem. as for questions that i can wait a few min. for an answer i do usually post them on the boards


----------



## grampyskids (Jun 10, 2010)

I have always gone to this site for my smoking information. Now all I have found is "Someone has updated their whatever", or reviews of equipment. What happened to the commarderie. It is gone! We no longer know who is on chat. This has been my home for info and friendship. We have lost this! I really need a reason to keep coming here. Trust me, I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE TO FEEL THIS WAY!


----------



## eman (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey grampy,

 You can still find out whos on chat and you are seeing the latest actions by any member . yes it's a little different and it does take a little getting used to. But we have not lost anything .

 you weren't here for the great crash . Then WE LOST ALOT.

 Yes you may have to click once or twice more here to get where ya want to be but everything is still there and as much as i don't like change it's growing on me more every day.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 10, 2010)

eman said:


> Hey grampy,
> 
> You can still find out whos on chat and you are seeing the latest actions by any member . yes it's a little different and it does take a little getting used to. But we have not lost anything .
> 
> ...


Like all new things, you have to give it a chance before making any decisions. If you need help in navigating the forums, just let us know and someone will happily try to assist you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 10, 2010)

If you don't want to see the profile updates them turn them off.. same with product reviews and wikis. If the little blue dot is lit up beside each one then it is on, if not then it is off.

On my home page, I *only* see the threads and if feels just like what I was used to on the vBulletin site.

As far as chat, whose on chat is not on the forum YET but it will be soon. For not, you can save a bookmark to *Whose in Chat? *and it will show you exactly who is in the chatroom before you even go there.

So no, it doesn't look like the old site and everything is not exactly the same but it is far from being in disarray.

I understand that some will not like it.. I knew that when I got ready to make the change and I weighed the good and the bad and decided that some folks aren't going to like change no matter what and we should not let that hold the site back from being all it can be.

I am here to help all of you transition and learn how to get where you are going and make this the best experience on the internet. The mods and other admins are all here for the same purpose as well.

If something is not working right, let someone help you learn how to make it work right for you.

Let me know if you need further help with getting rid of those pesky profile updates.. they can be sent into oblivion with a simple click.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a picture showing what you need to do to change the forum feed. Notice that only the "threads" is lit up green. this means I am only seeing the threads. If I wanted to also see wikis, I could click on it and it would light up green. I would then see threads and wikis.


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 10, 2010)

Grampy, please let us know if you need help navigating the new site!  All the mods are here to help, and once you've figured out where all your favorites are, you might find that you like it.  All the same friends and all the same great info is still here.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2010)

Bill heres the link to chat

http://chat.smoking-meat.com/

Since you haven't been into the chat yet the first thing you will need to do is click on "Register" fill out the same name you use here and once done registering you can log in. After you do this the first time you can just go straight to "Login"

I'm actually in chat right now alone and if I can help with other aspects of navigating the site I'd be more than happy to


----------



## eman (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks jeff I wondered how to get rid of some of that stuff.


----------



## deltadude (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been away mostly, but have lurked since the 1st day of the change from VB to Huddler platform.  I have also read a lot of posts regarding sentiment on the recent change.  There is both good and bad aspects to the change, and like many who have spent years participating in different forums and are used to seeing typical forum structure, the change feels foreign.  However one thing I have learned in 2 years of participating on SMF,  Jeff is a first class guy, and wants his members to have a great SMF experience, and will work hard to make it happen.  I think the more one uses the new system familiarity will return, followed by that comfort feeling that this is home for our smoking meat e-fix.  Further I think SMF and the new platform will evolve to where ever the next level is in special interest forums and all SMF members will be the beneficiary of Jeff's fore site.


----------



## caveman (Jun 10, 2010)

I am not a long time member but a member just the same.  I concurr with everything Deltadude said, except for the lurking part.  I always lurk.  LOL!  No, not really.

But what he said.  +1


----------



## flash (Jun 10, 2010)

Real men don't chat


----------



## eman (Jun 11, 2010)

Lol @ flash,

 Man you don't know how much info / help we give out to folks on chat.

 The great thing about it is it's instantanious. if someone logs into chat and has a question we can give them help right away. no having to make a post and wait for a reply .

 i allways check the chat room if i have a question before i make a post.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jun 11, 2010)

I was a bit skeptic about the new set up... I haven't been a member for a long time by any means, but i do miss the old set up... Now that being said... I do like the new set up... I like it more and more each day... the more i mess around on the site, the more i like it... the site changed happened right as work & my outside life was picking up... by the time i got back on this was all a little scary to me LOL... but after a week or so of just messing around trying/learning to navigate the site i find that i do like it... Again i do miss the old set up, but this is deff a change for the better... we have to learn to grow with technology... sometimes change is good...


----------



## flash (Jun 11, 2010)

eman said:


> Lol @ flash,
> 
> Man you don't know how much info / help we give out to folks on chat.
> 
> ...


 Oh I know. I guess I am just to slow to follow 8 to 10 people all talking at the same time. I mean, how do you keep it straight>


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2010)

Flash said:


> Oh I know. I guess I am just to slow to follow 8 to 10 people all talking at the same time. I mean, how do you keep it straight>


Thats half the fun a bunch of people and several conversations at once it


----------



## sqwib (Jun 11, 2010)

What change
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I think the change was totally painless, the only thing that I have noticed is that when I right click on a typo it doesn't prompt the correct word but instead gives you the option to paste.

My favorite new feature is the ease of posting pics from the computer.

no complaints here.

Keep up the good work


----------



## flash (Jun 11, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Thats half the fun a bunch of people and several conversations at once it


Shoot, I can do that at every bar-b-que bash I throw.


----------



## stircrazy (Jun 11, 2010)

eman said:


> i allways check the chat room if i have a question before i make a post.


thats no good, when you do that several people who probably could benifit from the answer to your qyestions never see it.

Steve


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL... I think the one thing I miss the most from the old site was being able to hover your pointer over the acronyms and having it tell you what they meant. It took a little getting used to, but so far I like the new site.


----------



## eman (Jun 12, 2010)

stircrazy said:


> thats no good, when you do that several people who probably could benifit from the answer to your qyestions never see it.


Steve
 this is true , I guess i didn't explain far enough. I go to chat first if it is a question i need answered now. Which usually means i am in the middle of prep or smoke and run into a problem. as for questions that i can wait a few min. for an answer i do usually post them on the boards


----------

